# [Suspend] Impossible de mettre en veille plus d'une fois

## Footkill

Bonjour à tous,

Je demande de l'aide sur un problème pour lequel je cherche une solution depuis des mois. Autant dire que j'ai passé des heures à chercher des solutions sur les forums de diverses distributions. Mais absolument rien....

Lorsque je mets en veille l'ordinateur la première fois tout marche impeccablement bien. Tout s'éteint et tout revient à sa place lorsqu'il se réveille (compiz, réseau, etc...), aucun problème, une merveille! Mais la deuxième fois l'écran s'éteint, le disque dur s'éteint, mais la machine reste allumé et pas moyen de revenir. Tout est planté. Et ça fait exactement la même chose avec gnome-power-manager, s2ram, hibernate-ram, le kernel suspend2... J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons d'option pour s2ram. Rien toujours le même problème. Peut-être quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, ou au moins me donner une piste de recherche...

Demandez-moi si vous avez besoin d'information plus précise sur la configuration.

gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1

gnome 2.20

nvidia 100.14.23

Merci

----------

## nykos

je ne peux que tu conseiller de repasser aux suspend2-sources avec hibernate-script

----------

## kwenspc

quelque chose me dit que le module nvidia y est pas pour rien. les drivers proprio déconnent avec le suspend, ceci dit retente encore les suspend2-sources oui. Tu dois pouvoir configurer hibernate afin qu'il décharge les modules que tu veux à l'extinction et qu'il les recharge au reboot. Essai de voir si y a pas un module qui nécessite cela. Sinon dans les logs, tu n'as pas de messages qui pourrait te donner une piste?

----------

## Temet

Ca marche chez moi avec ces drivers propriétaires qui marchent très bien.  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca marche chez moi avec ces drivers propriétaires qui marchent très bien. 

 

oui moi aussi avec les drivers fglrx, il n'empêche que ça reste une des première source de soucis.

----------

## Temet

Bon en fait ça marche (ou plutot remarche... vu que ça a marché très bien pendant longtemps et pouf, plus rien du jour au lendemain) depuis que j'ai posé le 2.6.22 des suspend2-sources.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Footkill

Bonjour,

D'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Eh bien oui j'ai bien essayé les suspend2-sources, en déchargeant et rechargeant les modules (nvidia, etc...) et rien de rien. J'ai essayé tout un tas de configurations de l'hibernate.conf. Je ne penses pas que ça vienne des drivers nvidia, vu que ça me fais la même chose en console. Je peux faire n'importe quoi, la première fois ça se met en veille et après plus rien.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ya quelque chose qui empêche la mise en veille la deuxième fois.

Une autre chose, quand j'utilise l'option -n pour tester la mise en veille, je peux le faire autant de fois que je veux, aucune erreur ne m'est indiqué...  :Confused: 

Sinon, dans quel log je pourrais regarder s'il y a quelque chose qui cloche?

J'avoue que c'est pas primordial, le reste fonctionne à merveille, mais c'est bien pratique quand même...  :Sad: 

----------

## razer

 *Footkill wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je peux faire n'importe quoi, la première fois ça se met en veille et après plus rien.    Ya quelque chose qui empêche la mise en veille la deuxième fois.
> 
> 

 

Vérifie que le premier process hibernate ne continue pas à tourner en fond, bloquant la seconde hibernation, avec un truc du genre :

ps aux | grep hibernate

Sinon tente de forcer l'hibernation

Si tu as les drivers nvidia, soit tu décharges le module avant l'hibernation (donc tu fermes X), soit tu te passes de l'AGP

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, il a dit qu'il déjà essayé sans le module nvidia, en console.

----------

## kwenspc

Donc soit un autre module fait des siennes soit en effet hibernate foire quelque part.

----------

## Temet

Dis, ton noyau, il est genkernelisé ou fait à la mano?

T'es plutot "les modules ça pue, vive le dur" ou "les modules c'est bien même si c'est bordélique"?

----------

## Footkill

Désolé pour la réponse tardive.

Bon j'utilise genkernel pour compiler le noyau, pourquoi? C'est mieux sans genkernel?

Aprés modules ou en dur... ben en fait je modifie très peu la configuration par défaut du noyau. J'ajoute le nécessaire pour écrire en ntfs, avoir gensplash (uvesa, etc...), et deux ou trois trucs en plus. Bref pas grand chose. Je ne suis pas non plus un grand spécialiste de linux. En fait ça fait 6 mois seulement que je m'y suis mis totalement (en virant windows et utlilsant gentoo uniquement...)

T'as une idée derrière la tête avec ces questions? Dis-moi, parce que je suis prêt à suivre n'importe quelle piste...

Encore merci pour vos réponses

----------

## Temet

Personnellement, j'essayerais avec un kernel maison avec le maximum en dur.

Après, c'est juste un avis perso et je ne garantis absolument pas que ça solutionnerait ton problème.

EDIT : j'ai vu que Geekounet ne passait pas au kernel 2.6.23 car uvesa foirait son suspend...

Moi je serais toi, je prendrais un gentil 2.6.22 avec un bon vieux vesa-tng.

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Personnellement, j'essayerais avec un kernel maison avec le maximum en dur.
> 
> Après, c'est juste un avis perso et je ne garantis absolument pas que ça solutionnerait ton problème.
> 
> 

 

Moi j'opterais plutôt pour la démarche inverse : la base en dur, et le reste en modules histoire de les décharger avant l'hibernation en cas de soucis.

J'utilise suspend2 depuis pas mal de temps, et historiquement, les problèmes proviennent souvent :

des cartes son

des périphériques de saisie (j'ai un portable sur lequel il faut décharger le module du touchpanel sinon marche plus après restauration)

des cartes video (cela va sans dire)

Donc pour tout ce genre de truc je conseille un max les modules

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : j'ai vu que Geekounet ne passait pas au kernel 2.6.23 car uvesa foirait son suspend...
> 
> Moi je serais toi, je prendrais un gentil 2.6.22 avec un bon vieux vesa-tng.

 

là par contre, +1. Le suspend2-source-2.6.22 fonctionne impec sur mes bécanes, même avec fbsplash

----------

## razer

 *Footkill wrote:*   

> je suis prêt à suivre n'importe quelle piste...
> 
> 

 

Commence par donner ce que tu peux du log d'hibernate lorsque çà fouare, tout ce qu'il renvoie comme réponse en poussant au max les loglevels dans les fichiers de configuration d'hibernate

Ensuite, liste les modules kernel chargés, désactive les au maximum pour essayer, donne la config exacte de ton kernel et de ta machine

----------

## Footkill

Bon, rien à faire ça marche pas. J'viens de me taper plusieurs compilation de noyau. J'ai essayé de toutes les manières possibles, le problème ne change pas. Petit détail lorsque ça plante la deuxième fois, Ya un petit bruit dans la machine. Le bruit est identique au moment où la machine boote...

Je crois que j'vais abandonner. J'ai un peu l'impression de passer plus de temps à solutionner des problèmes qu'à utiliser mon ordinateur. C'est un peu lourd.   :Mad: 

tout a été un problème: pour installer mes imprimantes, pour utiliser mon scanner, pas possible de régler la vitesse de gravure de mon graveur, etc... etc... etc...

On perd beaucoup de temps finalement. J'avoue que j'aimerais bien quelque chose qui marche tout simplement, sans passer des heures à parcourir les forums et les wiki dans toutes les langues pour se rendre compte à la fin que ça marche seulement à moitié... Enfin, désolé j'avais besoin de me défouler.   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'adore linux (et surtout gentoo) mais franchement je ne suis pas près de le conseiller autour de moi. Ya encore du chemin à parcourir...

Merci pour votre aide de toutes façons...  :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Y a Fedora pour ça.

Si on n'est pas trop pointilleux sur la morale, y a OpenSuse.

Si on est un mouton, y a Ubuntu.

Gentoo, c'est toi qui fait tout.

Roh, ça rime les mecs, j'ai trouvé un slogan pas vendeur du tout \o/

... mais tellement vrai :x

----------

## Footkill

Le problème ici n'est pas Gentoo ou Ubuntu. Tous les problèmes que j'ai rencontrés existent sur ubuntu ou Archlinux (je cite les deux distributions que j'ai essayées avec Gentoo). Je ne critique absolument pas Gentoo. Faire tout soi-même c'est très bien et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai choisi Gentoo. Mais il arrive un moment où après avoir tout fait soi-même, ça doit tout simplement marcher. Le but d'une distribution linux n'est pas bidouiller des heures pour trouver des solutions à des problèmes insolubles. Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit le but des développeurs de Gentoo. Donc je répète j'adore Linux, j'adore Gentoo et je n'ai aucune envie de passer à Ubuntu, mais j'ai rencontré trop de problèmes, beaucoup d'instabilités et pleins de petites choses qui ne marchent pas comme elles devraient: le cpufrequency scaling foire totalement, firefox qui s'éteint sans raison lorsque j'overcloque, gnome qui plante régulièrement avec l'éditeur de menu, Mplayer qui plante régulièrement, mes imprimantes n'imprime plus sans raison de temps en temps, problèmes de graveur, pas d'hibernation, pas de mise en veille ,etc... etc.... Et c'est juste pour citer quelques exemples. Alors pour moi c'est pas trop un problème à l'utilisation de tous les jours mais ça donne vite une sensation d'insécurité, J'ai l'impression qu'à tout moment ça peut foirer. Et surtout pour un utilisateur moyen qui veut juste que ça marche (par exemple ma femme...) c'est ingérable.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a Fedora pour ça.
> 
> Si on n'est pas trop pointilleux sur la morale, y a OpenSuse.
> 
> Si on est un mouton, y a Ubuntu.
> ...

 

je confirme  :Laughing: 

en fait: personne n'est à même d'infirmer cette proposition, euh que dis-je "proposition": un fait!

----------

## Temet

Effectivement, dans ton cas je penserais ptet pareil... sauf que:

- le cpufrequency scaling foire totalement << a toujours très bien marché chez moi

- firefox qui s'éteint sans raison lorsque j'overcloque << bon d'un, je peux pas blairer Firefox (même si je l'utilise au boulot, faute de mieux)... de deux, overclocker c'est hasbeen et useless.

- gnome qui plante régulièrement avec l'éditeur de menu << pas de Gnome, pas de problème! (troooll ^^)

- Mplayer qui plante régulièrement << hum, bizarre. Perso il me fait surtout chier avec ses messages à la con mais sinon il marche bien.

- mes imprimantes n'imprime plus sans raison de temps en temps  << plus d'imprimante mais le principal problème pour ma part était de ne pas avoir les niveaux d'encre.

- problèmes de graveur << pas chez moi

- pas d'hibernation, pas de mise en veille << j'ai (depuis peu). Y a juste l'extinction "normale" après hibernation qui est foireuse.

Donc bon, c'est normal que j'ai un avis différent vu que... bah ça marche carrément mieux chez moi!  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

@Temet :

La prochaine fois tu pourras répondre çà

Cà t'enlèvera une raison de trolls poilus sur gnome et firefox  :Smile: 

----------

